# Southern WV



## rmckin (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi,
    I've been a member for 3 months, and have lurked around this forum for a year or so. Thought it was time I checked in. I find this site both informative and entertaining. Most of my digging is done around abandoned coal camps and mine sites. It works for me, because my main interest is coal related history.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




     #1- pat'd 1915 Coca-Cola, (1923, K.B.Co)  #2- pat'd 1923 Coca-Cola, (1934, Bluefield Bottling Co.)  #3- C.C. Soda, Coca-Cola Bottling, (1930, K.B.Co.)  #4- King Cola, (no date, Smith Bros. Bot. Co., Rock,WVA)  #5- Unknown Paper Label (1921-?, Smith Bottling Co., Rock,WVA)  #6- Soda Water (1925, Chero-Cola Bott. Co., Princeton,WVA)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  #7- Unknown Paper Label (no date, Lilly Ice and Bottling Works, Pemberton,W,VA).
    Would someone please re-size this picture if it's needed? I can post individual pics if anyone is interested... Thanks,
                                       Ron


----------



## madman (Dec 3, 2012)

nice bottles


----------



## rmckin (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks madman. I know the quality of my pic is poor. I haven't mastered the art of photoing bottles. My thanks to Morbious__fod, and His website for the info on this region's soda bottles. I'm puzzled by the King Kola bottle. I found it on top of the ground. Just happened to brush the leaves aside at the right spot! There's no mention of King Kola being bottled in Rock WV on Morb's website. I've looked elsewhere with no luck.


----------



## rmckin (Dec 4, 2012)

Base of bottle


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2012)

im sue morbious will chime in here soon


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 7, 2012)

You're Sue are ya Madman. GGG

 The reason I haven't mentioned anything about the King Cola on my site is because I've never seen one before. Unfortunately I know very little about the Smith Brothers Bottling Company, just bits and bobs here and there. Rock is a tough nut to crack information wise.

 I would like to make a request if I may. Could you send photos of the King Cola and the other straight side Smith Bottling Company bottle in a larger size so that I can edit them and post them on my site? My email is on the very first page of tazewell-orange.com.

 Also if you could include all the numbers on the bottle and where they are located, might help narrow down dates, and possibly other info. Lastly include your name so that I can give you credit on the site.

 Lastly if you find any doubles from this bottler and want to sell let me know.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 7, 2012)

Ya know I never even thought of abandoned mine sites, figured most of that trash would have just been dumped in the slate dump, making it a total pain to get to. Finding that King Cola on the ground like that is amazing. Great find.

 BTW keep your eyes peeled for a pat. 1915 coke from Bluefield. They can be tough. I have one, but it is pinged to death.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 7, 2012)

By larger size I'm talking at least 1000 pixals high. My photos are usually posted at 700 pixals so that people can see the smaller details.


----------



## rmckin (Dec 7, 2012)

Morbius,
     Good quality pictures will have to wait until after the Holidays. All I have is a cellphone to take pics now. But....I suspect Santa is bringing a digital camera this year! Then I'll be glad to send some pics. 
    I'm always on the lookout for regional bottles whenever I'm on the hunt. They are the most valuable and fascinating as far as I'm concerned.I'm confident that I'll find more of the Bluefield, Princeton, and Rock, WV bottles. I'm also interested in Welch, Mullens, and Beckley, WV area bottles. 
        The embossed are by far my favorite. The ACL bottles don't fare very well in the dumps that I've dug. I love the amethyst tint on the King Cola bottle, but would like to find an original clear bottle for myself. So, that means I'll have to find 2 more!! Whew!!!
        I'll post some more of the few pics that I have...
                                  Thanks
                                         Ron


----------



## rmckin (Dec 7, 2012)

Pat'd 1915 Coka-cola bottle. That's not damage under the script. Must be a reflection, camera flash, or ??. The bottle is in excellent condition.


----------



## rmckin (Dec 7, 2012)

bottom of bottle. K.B.CO. (Keystone Bottling Company)


----------



## rmckin (Dec 7, 2012)

Soda Water -  Chero-Cola (1925) Princeton,W.VA.


----------



## rmckin (Dec 7, 2012)

Bottom of bottle -pat'd June 3, 1924     not the best pic.


----------



## rmckin (Dec 7, 2012)

Base of the Lilly Ice and Bottling Works bottle


----------



## rmckin (Dec 7, 2012)

bottom of Lilly bottle


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, I can wait. Looks like some great bottles there. I've had a heck of a time finding one of those hobble skirt K. B. Co.s without some damage. I have one now in great shape aside from a tiny crack.


----------



## rmckin (Dec 9, 2012)

Egg on my face maybe??? After writing about how I loved the amethyst tint to the King Cola bottle, I started reading about people "nuking" bottles. I actually went to dis-liking the tint to the bottle...
     Am I making too much of this?? Dunno.....But.... it is what it is.
     Guess it goes to show my ignorance and inexperience with bottle collecting.
                               Ron


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't worry, yours looks like natural tint that some of these bottles get when they have been exposed to sunlight for a very long time. You found it on top of the ground, which would mean it has gotten quite a lot of sun over the years.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 10, 2012)

When people nuke bottles they are either dark purple or various shades of brown.


----------

